# مشكلة الطباعة في برنامج الـ Primavera P6 version 8.3



## impire (10 مايو 2013)

سؤال للزملاء عن مشكلة في برنامج الـ Primavera P6 version 8.3:
على الرغم من أن البرنامج يعمل بصورة طبيعية إلا أنه إذا حاولت عمل Preview أو Print فتظهر رسالة "There is no default printer currently selected" وعندما أحاول إختيار الطابعة لوضعية الـ "Set as default printer" فلا يستجيب ونفس النتيجة في حالة إختيار الـ "PDF printer" فهل من مخرج من هذا الموقف ؟


----------



## goodgood321 (19 مايو 2013)

قراءة عنوانك ولكنني لدي مشكلة غيرها ولا اعرف حل مشكلتك اسف


----------



## foratfaris (25 مايو 2013)

ضع طابعة افتراضية على جهازك (ممكن برنامج الطباعة كملفات pdf)
نصب برنامج doPDF 5
واجعله الطابعة الافتراضية


----------



## wasim1979 (26 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن تحط البرنامج البريمافيرا لتحميله Primavera P6 version 8.3


----------



## محي سليمان فتوح (15 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك


----------



## wael ahmed (16 يونيو 2013)

المشكلة دى قابلتنى مع الأصدار 8.2 و وجدت حلها فى منتدى اجنبى كالأتى

Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
Click "Properties" from the context menu.
Click "Advanced system settings" link
Click on the "Environment variables" button in the "Advanced" tab of the "System Properties" window.
Click on the "New" button under system varibles. It will open a new system variable window.
Enter Variable Name as: ORACLE_HOME
Enter Variable Value as: C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server
Replace the variable name with the location to your oracle installation if it varies from the example provided.

Click on 'OK'​


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (19 أغسطس 2013)

*واجهت نفس المشكلة و تمت بنجاح بعد اتباع هذه الخطوات .... جزاكم الله خيرا*



wael ahmed قال:


> المشكلة دى قابلتنى مع الأصدار 8.2 و وجدت حلها فى منتدى اجنبى كالأتى
> 
> Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
> Click "Properties" from the context menu.
> ...



واجهت نفس المشكلة و تمت بنجاح بعد اتباع هذه الخطوات .... جزاكم الله خيرا 

واجهت نفس المشكلة و تمت بنجاح بعد اتباع هذه الخطوات .... جزاكم الله خيرا 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2978559


----------



## impire (30 نوفمبر 2013)

wasim1979 قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن تحط البرنامج البريمافيرا لتحميله Primavera P6 version 8.3



*عزيزي wasim1979*
راجع الفيديو بالرابط المرفق للمهندس أحمد الشافعي وهو شرح رائع ويحتوي على كل الروابط المطلوبة وكيفية الحصول على الملفات المطلوبة ، وبالطبع في موقع أوراكل يمكنك اختيار الإصدار 8.3 بدلا من 8.2 ومتابعة نفس الخطوات.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grHrO3mIsy8


----------



## impire (30 نوفمبر 2013)

wael ahmed قال:


> المشكلة دى قابلتنى مع الأصدار 8.2 و وجدت حلها فى منتدى اجنبى كالأتى
> 
> Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
> Click "Properties" from the context menu.
> ...


عزيزي *wael ahmed*

لك خالص الشكر على الإهتمام والرد على إستفساري. 

ولقد جربت نصيحتك على جهازي الخاص وكذلك في العمل ، ونجحت تماما في العمل ولكن مع الأسف لم تنجح على الجهاز الخاص.

مرة أخرى أشكرك فقد كنت فقدت الأمل بعد أن حاولت مرارا إزالة البرنامج وإعادة تركيبه بدون فائدة ...


----------



## engineer.house (12 سبتمبر 2014)

wael ahmed قال:


> المشكلة دى قابلتنى مع الأصدار 8.2 و وجدت حلها فى منتدى اجنبى كالأتى
> 
> Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
> Click "Properties" from the context menu.
> ...


اخى جزاك الله خيرا لكن اسمحلى مش فاهم الجزء الاخير لانى حاولت انفذ المكتوب لكن من غير فايدة . ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا . للانى محتاج الموضوع دة ضرووووووووووورى جدا


----------

